
Running Costs of a SaaS - gelstudios
https://tryhexadecimal.com/running-costs
======
nojito
Imagine thinking that locking yourself into AWS because of credits is a smart
business idea.

Yikes.

~~~
jmstfv
If you're using a SaaS in the cloud, you're already locked-in. I'm fine with
that unless there are proprietary components not available elsewhere (or not
compatible with alternatives).

If you look at the breakdown, you'll notice that I'm using AWS products that
are mostly commoditized at this point: EC2 (virtual servers) + S3 (file
storage) + RDS (hosted Postgres database) + Cloudfront (CDN). Nothing is
precluding me from renting a few servers elsewhere, and migrating some/all my
usage off of AWS. I have a bash script I use for server provisioning to make
the transition even easier.

When bootstrapping a business on a shoestring budget, not worrying about your
main cost center for 2 years is _indeed_ a smart business idea.

------
beckler
Cushion publishes the same info, and they've been around a bit longer.

[https://cushionapp.com/running-costs/](https://cushionapp.com/running-costs/)

------
verdverm
I think you forgot salary.

Is there a total for the items listed there?

~~~
behindsight
> Is there a total for the items listed there?

Rough calculations come to ~$155.15/month with the caveat that:

* excludes billing costs/charge

* excludes the one-time $500 costs of incorporation

~~~
jmstfv
Yeah, it is somewhere around that. I pay a third of that, though, since I'm
still using AWS credits.

------
SCUSKU
Would be helpful to sum the results.

~~~
seesaw
It seems to be roughly $100/month.

